# 3pol Lastschütz redundant?



## Carsten77 (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie löst ihr das Problem der Redundanz im Schrank? Bsp. ein 400V Motor soll nach Notaus abgeschaltet werden. Ich gehe davon aus, das entsprechende Sicherheitsschaltgeräte eingebaut sind die das Schütz sicher von der Spannung an A1 trennen. Wenn jedoch ein Schütz kleben sollte, dann haben wir eins infolge, das dann eben doch noch trennt.
Gibt es Möglichkeiten eins der beiden Schütz weglassen zu können? Ist das mit einem Schütz mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten erlaubt oder erreiche ich dann nicht mehr entsprechendes PLd oder sowas?

Falls jemand was dazu weiß, ich wäre um Info froh. Vielen Dank!

Carsten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

```

```
Hallo Carsten,
mit einen Schütz alleine ist es nicht möglich eine Redundanz aufzubauen,
auch wenn die Leistungskontakte Zwangsgeführt sind. 

Gebe doch bitte ein paar mehr Informationen, vlt gibt es ja eine andere Lössung. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mit nur einem Schütz maximal bis PL c. Ansonsten 2 Schütze
und Rückführkreis nicht vergessen.

http://laser-safe.com/images/Block.gif

Über dieses Thema gibt es massenhaft Beiträge in "VDE-IEC-DIN".

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Carsten77 (29 Dezember 2011)

OK, da sag ich schon mal vielen Dank.
Wir machen das schon richtig, es ist nur die Frage aufgekommen ob man sich vielleicht ein Schütz aus Platz und Kostengründen sparen kann wenn man nur ein zwangsgeführtes Schütz einbaut. 

Gleich nächste Frage. Andere Stelle im Schrank aber gleiches Thema. Wir schalten die Steuerspannung für die Ausgänge auch redundant ab. Also zwei Schütze in Reihe. Jetzt haben wir ja aber auch nur einen pol vom Schütz verbraucht weil es um 24V geht. Nun ist die Idee das mit Finder Relais zu machen. Spricht da etwas dagegen ? Es geht um 24V die mit 2A abgesichert sind. Uns wurde gesagt das man Schütze nehmen muss weil bei den Relais der Abstand zwischen den Kontakten zu gering wäre um sicher zu trennen. allerdings geht es doch in dem Fall gerade mal um 48Watt. was meint ihr?

Jetzt schon danke und Grüße
Carsten


----------



## M-Ott (29 Dezember 2011)

Ohne es jetzt genau zu wissen, denke ich aufgrund der Bauweise, dass die Finder-Relais keine zwangsgeführten Kontakte haben, deshalb dürfen sie für Abschaltungen, bei denen ein Rückführkreis erforderlich ist, nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## SPSKILLER (29 Dezember 2011)

Carsten77 schrieb:


> allerdings geht es doch in dem Fall gerade mal um 48Watt. was meint ihr?



Ich meine es geht nicht um 48Watt, sondern um die Sicherheit von Personen und Anlagen.
Warum der Sparzwang???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

Carsten77 schrieb:


> ...es ist nur die Frage aufgekommen ob man sich vielleicht ein Schütz aus Platz und Kostengründen sparen kann wenn man nur ein zwangsgeführtes Schütz einbaut...



Deine frage schließt diese Ausage aus, da fehlen die Grundlagen. 



Carsten77 schrieb:


> ....Wir machen das schon richtig....



2A Gleichstrom tun so ein kleinen Relais ganzschön weh, die können da schon einmal festbrennen,
also Vorsicht. Auch das Wegschalten der Baugruppen Versorgung ist nicht ganz ohne, der Hersteller
muß dieses auch freigegeben haben, auch Baugruppen können Fehler haben. Siemens zb hat das nur
für bestimmte Baugruppen unter Verwendung einer bestimmten Schaltungsart freigegeben.


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ohne es jetzt genau zu wissen, denke ich aufgrund der Bauweise, dass die Finder-Relais keine zwangsgeführten Kontakte haben, deshalb dürfen sie für Abschaltungen, bei denen ein Rückführkreis erforderlich ist, nicht verwendet werden.



das sehe ich auch so.

ggfs. auch dies bedenken:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrauchskategorie

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Aventinus (29 Dezember 2011)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Ich meine es geht nicht um 48Watt, sondern um die Sicherheit von Personen und Anlagen.
> Warum der Sparzwang???



Ich finde es absolut legitim, gewohnte Strukturen und Vorgehensweisen von Zeit zu Zeit neu zu Überdenken. Wenn sich in diesem Fall ohne Einschränkung der Sicherheit Kosten sparen lassen ist das absolut in Ordnung.

Das ganze überspitzt formuliert würde ja heißen, wenn es um Sicherheit geht baust du lieber 4 Schütze in Reihe ein weil du dann glaubst mehr Sicherheit erreicht zu haben.

Es geht doch in erster Linie darum, die einschlägigen Normen zu erfüllen. Und wenn PLd vorgegeben wird, dann müssen auch die passenden Schaltgeräte eingebaut werden. Es darf nicht weniger eingebaut sein, es muss aber auch nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut legitim, gewohnte Strukturen und Vorgehensweisen von Zeit zu Zeit neu zu Überdenken. Wenn sich in diesem Fall ohne Einschränkung der Sicherheit Kosten sparen lassen ist das absolut in Ordnung.



OK, aber dafür müsste Carsten mal mit seinem PLr rausrücken. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Aventinus (29 Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass die Lösungsvorschläge iO sind. Ich sehe diese sehr skeptisch. Aber sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob da Einsparpotential besteht ist legitim. Man sollte aber deutlich mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben, denn ich glaube 90% der User hier wären gar nicht erst auf die Finder-Relais-Idee gekommen.


----------



## Carsten77 (29 Dezember 2011)

Es geht um PLr d

Die Frage ist, ob ich zwei ganz normale Schütze, die in Reihe geschaltet sind und von denen man einen Leistungskontakt (mit 24V/2A abgesichert) benutzt hat und einen Hilfskontakt in Reihe als Rückführung nimmt, gegen zwei viel kleinere Relais, die laut Hersteller für 230V/max.8A ausgelegt sind, auch einen Schließer und einen Öffner für den Rückführkreis haben, tauschen kann, oder ob es da von der Norm Einschränkungen gibt die ich dann wohl übersehen haben muss.
Bei einem ganz normalen Schütz sind die Kontakte doch auch nicht zwangsgeführt.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Carsten77 schrieb:


> Bei einem ganz normalen Schütz sind die Kontakte doch auch nicht zwangsgeführt.



doch, sind sie, wir setzen nur solche ein.

Gibt es Schütze, die keine zwangsgeführten Kontakte haben?
Z.B. von Siemens?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Carsten,
ich sehe erhebliche Diskrepanz bei der Auslegung eurer Sicherheitstechnik, es reicht
nicht aus nur die Normen zu kennen. Mann muß sich auch über die Funktionalität der
Hardware bewusst sein. Die von dir genannten Angaben 230V/8A beziehen sich auf
Wechselspannung, bei Gleichspannung gehen die Uhren ganz anders. Aus Langjähriger
Negativer Erfahrung setzen wir solche Fälle immer Schütze ein.  Der Preisunterschied ist
auch garnicht so groß, die finder Relais kosten auch Geld. Wenn nicht ein Serienprodukt
mit großen Stückzahlen dahintersteckt, ist es ratsam bei den Schützen zu bleiben. 
Lagerhaltung, Ersatzteilservice, Einkaufssituation und Pflege der Stammdatenbank sprechen
oft gegen eine große Produktvielfalt.


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

schau mal hier:

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...4_FAQ/Zwangsgefuehrte_und_Spiegelkontakte.pdf

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Carsten77 (29 Dezember 2011)

Wir machen das im Moment und in der Vergangenheit ja schon immer mit Schützen. So wie sich das gehört auch mit Rückführkontakten.
Sicherheitstechnisch sollten wir gut aufgestellt sein. Es geht im Moment nur darum aus verschiedenen Gründen im Schrank Platz zu sparen.

Da die Relais im Vergleich zu den schützen rund 50% Platz eingespart hätten kam nun die Idee diese einzusetzen. Da wir selbst auch zweifel haben ob wir so sicher bleiben und das nach der Norm ist hab ich ja hier gefragt. Hätte ja auch sein können das jemand noch ne ganz andere Idee hat. Deshalb versteh ich hier nicht ganz warum nun auf Dingen wie mangelnde Ahnung und Einsparungswahn rum gehackt wird. 


Nichts desto trotz, danke für die Antworten...


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Danke ebenfalls,

ich habe eben einen Schreck bekommen, bin immer davon ausgegangen, daß
Siemens-Schütze zwangsgeführt sind, habe das aber noch nie nachgelesen.

Werde im neuen Jahr diesen Tag mal nachträglich als Bildungsurlaub beantragen... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## M-Ott (29 Dezember 2011)

Wenn es tatsächlich nur um Platzgründe geht, wäre es vielleicht noch eine Idee, ein Not-Aus-Relais zu verwenden.


----------



## Safety (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wie immer ganz wichtig Datenblätter lesen, es gibt Schütze bei den nur ganze Bestimmte Kontakte sogenannte Zwansgführung haben oder auch Spiegelkontakte sind bzw. gibt es bei großen Schützen auch die Forderung zwei Spiegelkontakte in Reihe!
Es gibt in zwischen nach meinen Informationen auch Relais im Zwangsgeführten Kontakten, auch bei Finder.
Aber es ist auch Entscheidend welche Gebrauchskategorie hier benötigt wird, bei DC 24V ist es wahrscheinlich DC 13 da wird dann der zuschaltenden Strom entsprechend kleiner. 
Auch sollte man die Schalthäufigkeit anhand der Entsprechenden Diagramme beachten und es sollten die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien der EN ISO 13849-2 beachtete werden, z.B. ist ein immer wieder in der Sicherheitstechnik gefordertes Prinzip die Überdimensionierung, siehe Anhang D dieser Norm.
Also 2 A DC mit entsprechend geringer Schalthäufigkeit sind auch mit einem Sicherheitsrelais machbar.
Bedenken sollte man noch ob die Globaleabschaltung in Verbindung mit SPS Baugruppen den PLd erfüllen kann.

Aber meine fleißigen Kollegen haben ja schon alles beantwortet!!!!

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Bei vielen Beratungsgesprächen musste ich immer wieder feststellen dass bei diesen Einfachen alles Abschalten kein Sicherheitskonzept erstellt wurde den der Aktor in der Pneumatik und Hydraulik ist das Ventil, und bei PLd kommt dann zur eventuellen Redundanz noch der Diagnosedeckungsgrad.

Anmerkung 2: Es gab hier schon ein solches Thema, Phönix und Pilz haben inzwischen Lösungen.


----------



## steschl (1 Januar 2012)

> Wir schalten die Steuerspannung für die Ausgänge auch redundant ab. Also zwei Schütze in Reihe.



Wenn du keine Sicherheits-SPS verwendest , ist das abschalten der Versorgungsspannung der SPS-Ausgangskarten nicht zulässig .
In diesem Fall müsstest du per Not-HALT ein Sicherheistrelais schalten , welches wiederum die einzelnen Aktoren (hinter dem SPS-Ausgang ) sicher wegschaltet .

Das ist eine generelle Aussage , eine weitere Rolle dafür spielt natürlich WAS du genau wegschaltest . Nicht alles ist sicher , indem man es einfach "raus haut " .


----------



## Xplosion (7 August 2013)

Benötige ich bei der Reihenschaltung von zwei Hauptschützen und einen integrierten Hilfskontakt keine speziellen Schütze?

Wir bauen demnächt eine Maschine um. Dort soll ein Sicherheitskreis Kat. 4 eingesetzt werden. (Not-Aus)
Reicht es dann, nach den Sicherheitsrelais zwei Hauptschütze in Reihe zu schalten, damit die komplette Stromversorgung (230/400V) abgeschaltet wird?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 August 2013)

Sofern der Öffner für die Rückführung auf dem Hilfsschalterblock liegt, nehmen wir immer Schütze, bei denen der Block nicht demontierbar ist.
Ansonsten brauchst Du keine besonderen Schütze.

Beim Thema Umbau solltest Du wissen was eine "wesentliche Änderung" im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie ist.


----------



## Safety (7 August 2013)

Hallo, 
dass es kein besonderer Schütz sein muss ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Die Öffner müssen entweder Zwangsgeführte oder Spiegelkontakte sein.
Zwangsgeführter Kontakt nach DIN EN 60947-5-1 Anhang L
Spiegelkontakt (Mirror-Kontakt) nach DIN EN 60947-4-1 Anhang F
Wichtig ist das es an einem Schütz auch Öffner geben kann die diese Forderung nicht erfüllen.
Bei einem Umbau sind umfangreiche Maßnahmen und Prüfungen durchzuführen.


----------

